# Boxen rauschen! Kann man was dagegen tun?



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe mir nach langem hin und her die Teufel Concept B 20 bestellt

heute sind sie gekommen, aufgestellt, angeschlossen und aufgedreht
und siehe da, gerade dass ich die boxen einschalte (und damit ist die lautstärke am niedrigsten pegel) schon höhere ich ein deutlich wahrnehmbares grundrauschen

ich habe bereits getestet ob es an folgendem liegen könnte:
- audiokabel (aus und an gesteckt, kein unterschied)
- hab die boxen an eine andere steckdose gesteckt (kein unterschied)
- hab den router (der knapp neben der linken box steht) ausgeschaltet - kein unterschied
- hab sogar den monitor ausgeschaltet (kein unterschied)
- habe meine razer hydra ausgeschaltet (weil sie ja immerhin ein schwaches magnetfeld ausübt) - kein unterschied

das rauschen ist recht deutlich wahrnehmbar und ich bekomme, gerade wenn ich keine musik oder so laufen habe, geradezu ohrenweh, weil das rauschen wie von einem piepton unterlegt ist
für 100€ boxen ist das ein untragbarer zustand
ich habe jetzt schon dem Teufel support geschrieben, was man da machen kann, aber ich möchte euch zusätzlich um euren rat fragen:
kenn ihr so ein rauschen? was kann man dagegen tun?
geht das vll mit der zeit weg? (weil, keine ahnung, vll müssen die boxen erst "warm" werden?)

ich danke euch herzlich für euren rat!


----------



## OldboyX (14. November 2011)

Bei meinem PC habe ich folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich am Front Audio etwas mit Check anstecke, dann habe ich darauf ein komisches Piepsen, das sogar je nach Festplattenaktivität variiert. Bis heute keine Lösung gefunden und ich habe schon versucht das interne Front Audio Kabel anders zu verlegen usw. Mir ists im Endeffekt egal, weil ich das nicht unbedingt brauche, aber du solltest unbedingt abklären, ob du mit anderen Boxen an demselben Ausgang auch solche Störgeräusche hast.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann liegts ganz klar an den Boxen. Austauschen lassen und gut ist. 

Hab mir dank vieler guter Reviews letzte Woche einen tp-link tl-wr1043nd Router geholt und der machte halt Mucken und ich musste ihn heut auch umtauschen bzw. durch einen Netgear WNR3500L ersetzen (Abstürze, Verbindungsabbrüche usw.). Man kann einfach immer irgendwie Pech haben, auch wenn andere auf eine Marke oder ein bestimmtes Gerät schwören.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2011)

Hm die alten boxen waren rauschfrei? die teufel schonmal an nen mp3 player oder so angeschlossen?


----------



## iliketurtles (14. November 2011)

geht das vll mit der zeit weg? (weil, keine ahnung, vll müssen die boxen erst "warm" werden?)
->eher nicht

also die Boxen rauschen schon wenn sie nicht angeschlossen sind?
-> mal in anderer umgebung Testen (anderes Zimmer)

rauschen die Boxen nur am Pc? 
-> andere quelle ausprobieren (zb. mp3-player)

wenn nix hilft -> zurückgeben


----------



## yves1993 (14. November 2011)

Bei meinem alten PC hatte ich ebenfalls ein solches rauschen, ich habe die Ursache ewig nicht gefunden bis eines Tages ich den PC putzen musste, und dafür alle Stecker abnahm, als ich das Micro abgesteckt hatte, war das Rauschen weg. Am Mic lag es nicht, andere PCs angeschlossen, kein Rauschen.

2 Ursachen hierfür kamen mir in den Sinn: Stereo Mix eingeschaltet (aber eher unwahrscheinlich, habe ich hier ebenfalls, kein Rauschen.) oder defekte Soundkarte (Onboard oder Extern, Onboard wäre natürlich nicht so gut...)

Versuch mal falls du ein Mikro oder sonst etwas anderes als die Boxen angeschlossen hast es abzuschliessen. 

Wenn die Boxen allerdings an anderen Geräten ebenfalls rauschen muss es an den Boxen selbst liegen. Da ich mal davon ausgehe dass deine vorherigen Boxen dieses Problem nicht hatten...


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2011)

also meine alten logitech x230 waren komplett rauschfrei auf der Lautstärke auf der ich höre

es ist auch sonst nichts an der soundkarte angeschlossen

wenn ich die teufel komplett abstecke von einer audioquelle,dann rauschen sie unverändert

könnte evntl ein neues netzteil für die boxen abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## yves1993 (14. November 2011)

Mh... denke nicht dass es am Netzteil liegt, möglich wäre es trotzdem. Schon versucht sie an ein anderes Gerät anzuschliessen?


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> also meine alten logitech x230 waren komplett rauschfrei auf der Lautstärke auf der ich höre
> 
> es ist auch sonst nichts an der soundkarte angeschlossen
> 
> ...



Könnte. Ebenso könnte ein Entstörfilter (Ferritkern) helfen. Natürlich nur, wenn sowas nicht schon am Netzteil dran ist.


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2011)

was ist denn ein feritkern?

und krieg ich ein passendes Netzteil bei saturb und co?der stecker ist (zumindest in meinen augen) dieser typische rundliche stecker,wie man es von einigen elektrokleingeraten kennt

also könnte dieses rauschen tatsächlich vom netzteil kommen?denn am mp3 player rauschen die boxen ebenso

könnten die boxen auch schlicht nur kaputt sein?was ist es denn eher?kaputte boxen oder das netzteil?

danke fur eure Hilfe


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> was ist denn ein feritkern?
> 
> und krieg ich ein passendes Netzteil bei saturb und co?der stecker ist (zumindest in meinen augen) dieser typische rundliche stecker,wie man es von einigen elektrokleingeraten kennt
> 
> ...



Also... hehe, bei Teufel tippe ich mal auf ein schlecht geschirmtes Netzteil. *g*

Und das ist ein Entstörfilter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der sitzt normalerweise am Netzteilkabel und "fängt den elektromagnetischen Müll ab". Vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Bekommt man auch bei Saturn und Co.


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2011)

oh ja sowas fehlt am kabel

sowas kauft man und "klippst" es einfach ans kabel? an irgend eine bestimmte stelle?

und wie genau "frage ich" nach sowas beim saturn? (falls der Verkäufer sich ähnlich wenig auskennt wie ich xD)

und danke


----------



## OldboyX (14. November 2011)

Finde du solltest das Teil zurückschicken. Die sollten "out of the box" funktionieren. Wenn du da erst Hand anlegen musst, ist was faul imho.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. November 2011)

Kann ich nur beipflichten. Du hast die Dinger gerade gekauft und sie funktionieren nicht, also wieder einpacken und zurück damit. Jetzt anfangen daran rum zu doktorn und sich noch ein anderes Netzteil/einen Ferritmantel kaufen ist quark, es geht nicht also zurück damit.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Man kann es durchaus mit dem Entstörfilter versuchen. In ein paar Fällen konnten wir damit bereits Abhilfe schaffen, und ja die werden einfach ans Kabel geklippst. Eine Garantie darauf kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Jeder halbwegs geschulte HiFi-Verkäufer sollte die Ferritkerne kennen. Ansonst einfach als schwarzer Knubbel am Stromkabel beschreiben und den Verkäufer googeln lassen. Man findet direkt was gemeint ist. *g*

Ich muss aber auch meinen beiden Vorpostern recht geben. Solche Systeme sollten aus der Verkauksverpackung heraus funktionieren. Du musst entscheiden, ob du dem System mit einem Ferritkern (kosten, je nach Hersteller, zwischen 8 und 15 Euro) eine Chance gibst oder lieber auf Nummer sicher gehst und es zurückschickst.


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2011)

naja ihr habt schon recht...aber ich finde das zurück schicken umständlicher als wenn es vll mit dem ferrit dann funktuollioniert

die boxen klingen ja an sich gut nur das rauschen stört ...ich glaube ich werde ea mit dem ferrit probieren wenn ich sowas beim saturn krieg

außer ihr sagt das ist Blödsinn und dassbdas ferrit höchstwahrscheinlich nichts bringt


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. November 2011)

also der teufel support hat sich jetzt gemeldet und gemeint, ich sollte mal testen ob es am audiokabel liegen könnte (was ich ja zum zeitpunkt,als ich die mail geschrieben habe, noch nicht ausschließen konte) und dass ich mitteilen soll wie der stand der dinge ist...also bleibe ich mit denen mal im kontakt
so ärgerlich das mit den boxen ist, so überrascht bin ich von einem support noch knapp vor 9 am abend was zu hören 

allerdings bleibts bei meinem plan dass ich mich morgen mal nach einem klapp-ferrit umsehe
die einzige sorge die ich habe ist: das netzteilkabel der boxen ist kein rundes, dickeres kabel (so wie mans erwartet), sondern zwei dünnere kabel die aneinander picken
gibt es klapp-ferrite die da passen?


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> also der teufel support hat sich jetzt gemeldet und gemeint, ich sollte mal testen ob es am audiokabel liegen könnte (was ich ja zum zeitpunkt,als ich die mail geschrieben habe, noch nicht ausschließen konte) und dass ich mitteilen soll wie der stand der dinge ist...also bleibe ich mit denen mal im kontakt
> so ärgerlich das mit den boxen ist, so überrascht bin ich von einem support noch knapp vor 9 am abend was zu hören
> 
> allerdings bleibts bei meinem plan dass ich mich morgen mal nach einem klapp-ferrit umsehe
> ...



Na ist doch schön wenn der Support sich da reinhängt. Hätte ja auch leicht anders sein können. *g*


Zum Ferritkern: von Oehlbach (nur ein Beispiel, steinigt mich bitte nicht!) gibt es zwei verschiedene Größen, klein für dünne Kabel und groß für dicke Kabel. Wir hatten damals nur Oehlbach, daher kann ich nicht sagen was andere Hersteller da anbieten. Sofern der Ferritkern nichts bringt kannst du ihn immer noch zurückgeben bzw. umtauschen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. November 2011)

hey

ich hab heut einen ferrit kern besorgt (war gar nicht so leicht einen in wien zu kriegen)
aber leidergottes und wie befürchtet hat es nichts gebracht

na gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, wie ich an Teufel zurückschicke und mein Geld zurückbekomme - bisher hat sich der Support noch nicht wieder gemeldet xD

was meint ihr, soll ich probieren ein "nicht-kaputtes" Set von Teufel zu ordern oder muss ich wieder mit einem Rauschen rechnen?
Sollte ich vll stattdessen zu den hercules XPS 60 greifen?

und danke Saji für den Rat mit dem ferrit...es hat zwar nichts geholfen, aber wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2011)

Das ist auch wieder Geschmacksfrage.

Ich tendiere dazu immer den Hersteller zu wechseln. Die hatten ihre Chance mich zu überzeugen und die haben sie nicht genutzt > in Qualitätskontrolle investieren.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. November 2011)

ja ich hab jetzt die retournierung angefordert und krieg mein geld zurück
ich geb den hercules mal eine chance

aber so schad das mit den concept b 20 ist (denn im moment würde ich jedem davon abraten - der klang an sich ist echt schön - aber meine billigsdorfer logitech boxen haben es auch ohne rauschen geschafft), umso besser ist der service von Teufel
netter support, kompetent - und jetzt hoff ich dass das mit dem zurücksenden alles gut klappt

wenn ihr tips habt welche 2.0 systeme rauschfrei sind, immer her damit


----------



## win3ermute (15. November 2011)

Boxen rauschen nicht. Was da rauscht, ist der integrierte Verstärker. Im Falle der Teufels handelt es sich um einen sogenannten "Class D"-Verstärker, der in einer der Boxen untergebracht ist. Wenn ein "Class D"-Verstärker ohne angeschlossene Quellen bereits übermäßig rauscht, ist er schlicht defekt. Ein leichtes Eigenrauschen wird sich in der Preisklasse allerdings kaum vermeiden lassen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. November 2011)

aha das heißt theoretisch hätte ich mich auch über ein "neues" concept b set wagen können?

aber welchen verstärker haben die hercules xps 60 drin? kauf ich mit denen mindere qualität?

warum hatten zb meine alten logitech x230 kein rauschen auf vergleichbarer lautstärke? woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Boxen rauschen nicht. Was da rauscht, ist der integrierte Verstärker. Im Falle der Teufels handelt es sich um einen sogenannten "Class D"-Verstärker, der in einer der Boxen untergebracht ist. Wenn ein "Class D"-Verstärker ohne angeschlossene Quellen bereits übermäßig rauscht, ist er schlicht defekt. Ein leichtes Eigenrauschen wird sich in der Preisklasse allerdings kaum vermeiden lassen.






RubenPlinius schrieb:


> aha das heißt theoretisch hätte ich mich auch über ein "neues" concept b set wagen können?
> 
> aber welchen verstärker haben die hercules xps 60 drin? kauf ich mit denen mindere qualität?
> 
> warum hatten zb meine alten logitech x230 kein rauschen auf vergleichbarer lautstärke? woran kann das liegen?



Die Antwort hat win eigentlich bereits geliefert.

1.) In der Preisregion wirst du keine besseren Verstärker in den Geräten finden können.
2.) Ein >>leichtes<< Grundrauschen wirst du bei allen hinnehmen müssen. Das dürftest du aber nur hören wenn in deinem Raum totenstillen herrscht und du deine Ohren an die Box schmiegst.
3.) Ein übermäßiges Rauschen (das sich nicht mit Hausmitteln beseitigen lässt) ist ein Defekt und somit nicht serienmäßig. Ein neues Teufelset sollte einwandfrei arbeiten.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. November 2011)

heute habe ich meine Hercules XPS 60 bekommen

ich bin schwer begeistert!
kein rauschen!
echt schöner klang - ich hoffe das bleibt so xD
seperater bass/höhen regler ist auch ein großes plus
einziges minus: ein/aus schalter ist wie bei den Teufel im lautstärkeregler integriert - aber das ist verkraftbar
und für knapp 70 € bin ich echt zufrieden

aber das ist jetzt auch erst mein eindruck nach der ersten halben stunde


----------



## EvilDivel (17. November 2011)

Hast du die Leitungen zu den Boxen irgendwie mit anderen Leitungen zusammen liegen z.B. Steckleiste oder ähnliches? Es kann gut sein dass die Leitung schlecht abgeschirmt ist und das Brumen durch Störungen von anderen Quellen auf dem Weg zur Box zustande kommt. War bei meinem Verstärke rauch so ich hatte ein ziemlich lautes Brummen in den Boxen als ich das Kabel mal anders und alleine verlegt hatte war das Brummen fast weg.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. November 2011)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Hast du die Leitungen zu den Boxen irgendwie mit anderen Leitungen zusammen liegen z.B. Steckleiste oder ähnliches? Es kann gut sein dass die Leitung schlecht abgeschirmt ist und das Brumen durch Störungen von anderen Quellen auf dem Weg zur Box zustande kommt. War bei meinem Verstärke rauch so ich hatte ein ziemlich lautes Brummen in den Boxen als ich das Kabel mal anders und alleine verlegt hatte war das Brummen fast weg.



ja auf das hab ich die Teufel auch getestet - hat überall gleich gerauscht


----------

